# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Dunedin tannery

## Hunty1

Is there anywhere in Dunedin that tans skins? I have  a thar skin I'd like done. 

Any recommendations?

Cheers

----------


## SiB

Send down to Invercargill to Adam at Animal Skin Tanning Services.  Google them for details etc.   

Good quality and prices

----------


## Boaraxa

Adam does a good job , got a couple of skins here

----------


## Hunty1

Thanks for that chaps,  Adam looks like the man for the job!

----------


## Cordite

I think this is the setup you are talking about in Invercargill.  Click image for link.

----------


## Cordite

Helpful instructions in link on front page:

Skin Preparation

To ensure that I give you a quality finished product it is important that the raw skins I receive are in the best state possible. This is achieved by following these simple rules.

1. Firstly it is important to remove as much fat as possible off the skin as this is one of areas that bacteria thrive on.

2. Then the skin must be cooled down quickly. Bacteria will begin to break down the skin after slaughter which can cause the skin to become smelly and increase the possibility of the hair falling out. You can do this by hosing down both the flesh side and the hair side with cold water ensuring that you wash away any blood or dung that is on the skin. This ensures that bacterial action is minimised.

3. Once the skin is cold from washing roll it up and put it in a suitable bag and put it in your freezer. If you are out in the bush or nowhere near a freezer then the next best thing to do is to take plenty of salt with you. Ensure the flesh side is free of meat and fat because if it isn’t the salt will not protect the skin from bacterial action. Apply the salt liberally to the flesh side and roll it up skin inwards (hair out)and keep it cool until you can get home. At which time you can send it to me salted. Skins can be sent to me either frozen or salted.

4. Once frozen it is able to be transported safely to me where I can thaw it out and start the tanning process. Take the skin out of your freezer, double bag it to ensure it won’t leak during transit. Put it in a box of some kind and pack it with newspaper to ensure it stays frozen for as long as possible.

If I receive a skin and upon starting to process it I find there are problems due to hair slip , knife cuts or human error which may affect the final result I will contact the customer to see if they wish to proceed. It must be noted however that most skins do have scratches and rub marks due to their natural environment and some may have skin issues such as dermatitis which can affect the final result.

----------


## Hunty1

Yeah thats the outfit.  

Sent skin down last week. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.

----------


## Cordite

> Yeah thats the outfit.  
> 
> Sent skin down last week. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


So how did it turn out?

----------


## Hunty1

Came out really nice,  they did a really nice job, recomended!

Was blown away how big the skin ended up being. Its bigger than a fallow buck skin I have,  impressive trophy.

----------


## duckdog

We killed a very nice Hereford heifer for the freezer earlier this year.
Unknown to me my wife took the skin in to be tanned and gave it to me today for Christmas. 
Its just awesome, lovely red and white skin and covers a big part of the lounge floor.

Not everyone's cup of tea but I'm stoked.

----------

